# John Calvin on Free Will



## Herald (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't possess a library on John Calvin. I am interested in John Calvin's view on the will of man. Did Calvin believe that after regeneration that man, of his own will, placed his faith in Christ? I would interested in verifiable quotes I can find.

Thanks.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 1, 2006)

You can read his _Institutes_ and Commentaries online. Calvin deals with regeneration in this section of the _Institutes_.


----------



## Herald (May 1, 2006)

Andrew, thank you for a wonderful source. It helped greatly.

Bill


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistInCrisis_
> Andrew, thank you for a wonderful source. It helped greatly.
> 
> Bill



Excellent! You're most welcome - I'm glad to be of assistance.


----------



## CDM (May 1, 2006)

Andrew,

Have I told you lately how much you rule?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mangum_
> Andrew,
> 
> Have I told you lately how much you rule?



Thanks, my friend. You are too kind. Soli Deo gloria!


----------

